# Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Innocent win!)



## Mai

ONCE, there were a couple of TROLLS living on ALTERNIA. Then they played a game called SGRUB and went to the MEDIUM. After that STUFF HAPPENED and they got stuck on an ASTEROID in the VEIL. After that MORE THINGS HAPPENED and some TROLLS started to KILL EACH OTHER. Then they decided to BAND TOGETHER to weed out the MAFIA and save the GROUP. OF COURSE, the TROLLS who were KILLING PEOPLE weren't about to just GIVE UP...

1. Out of thread communication is ALLOWED. In fact, DEAD PEOPLE can TALK in the NIGHT PHASE over PM, because everyone is in a DREAM BUBBLE.

2. Night actions not sent in will be IGNORED.

3. I will not MODKILL for INACTIVITY, but it will certainly make me SAD if nobody TALKS during the DAY PHASE.

4. Many ROLES will be a bit of a STRETCH, but that's just so you WIGGLERS won't try to LYNCH people off because their CHARACTER is EVIL!

5. Speaking of LYNCHING, you can only ABSTAIN FROM IT three times as a GROUP.

Night one starts NOW! 

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night one)*

You WAKE UP (well, some of you) to a fairly normal day in THE VEIL. The MAFIA are on the prowl and you DON'T KNOW WHO THEY ARE, but killing is a normal thing in TROLL SOCIETY so you figure all you have to do is KILL SOME MORE trolls and hope they're the right ones. That MIGHT WORK, and if IT DOESN'T at least you tried. Plus, you'll GET RID OF THE MORE ANNOYING trolls before you die that way, which is a sort of a plus. You don't want to SPEND YOUR LAST MOMENTS BEING ANNOYED BY SOMEONE YOU HATE PLATONICALLY.

You LEAVE your MAKESHIFT RESPITEBLOCK and go to the GRAY METAL ROOM filled with COMPUTERS to chat with the others. It's there where you planned to discuss the mafia, and it's there where you find the body of *TEREZI PYROPE (MAWILE).*

She's DECAPITATED, and lying in a POOL of HER OWN BLOOD. She has stab marks through her as well, and if she hadn't died from losing her head then that wound would almost certainly be fatal as well. Trolls certainly have a lot of BLOOD, and much of hers is IN A PUDDLE. She's still CLUTCHING HER CANE, and sadly there's NO OTHER BLOOD ON IT to say that she injured her attacker. It WOULD'VE BEEN A HELPFUL CLUE, but sometimes it's HARD TO AIM while YOUR HEAD IS SEPARATED FROM YOUR BODY.

*T3R3Z1 PYROP3 (MAWILE) IS DEAD. SHE (IT) WAS INNOCENT.*

*48 hours for discussion!*


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

O)( no! We lost the one that is all about justice! *glub*


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

:33 < oh noooo!! :(( *ac takes a moment to morn the majestic dragon terezi, folding her paws and bowing her head*

who could have done this?? does anyone have a lead??


----------



## M&F

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

ArAdIa: WhIpKiNd/ShEeR mInDpOwEr
TaVrOs: LaNcEkInD
sOlLuX: sHeEr MiNdPoWeR
kArKaT: sIcKlEkInD
nEpEtA: cLaWkInD
kAnAyA: mAkEuPkInD (aKa ChAiNsAw)
TeReZi: CaNeKiNd
VrIsKa: DiCeKiNd
EqUiUs: FiStKiNd, BoWkInD, 1/2bOwKiNd
Me: ClUbKiNd, JoKeRkInD
eRiDaN: wAnDkInD
fEfErI: 2x3DeNtKiNd

UnLeSs ThE kIlLeR dId SoMe MoThErFuCkIn' MiRaClEs (WhIcH iS aLwAyS a PoSsIbIlItY) iT hAs To Be SoMeThInG tHaT cAn ChOp A mOtHeRfUcKiN' hEaD oFf ReLiAbLy


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

please d0nt use y0ur tr0lls c0l0urs 0r i will have t0
be s0mewhat displeased i supp0se

but y0u d0 have a p0int alth0ugh we d0nt actually kn0w h0w much 0f the flav0ur text is just flav0ur yet
alth0ugh if y0u simply tried hard en0ugh y0u c0uld sever s0me0nes head eventually


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

*glubglubglub* Well w)(at are we going to do? All t)(is culling of our friends...


----------



## see ya

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

oH,,, oH THIS IS AWFUL,,, }:(



> alth0ugh if y0u simply tried hard en0ugh y0u c0uld sever s0me0nes head eventually


bUT,,, uH,,, wHY CUT OFF HER HEAD IF SHE'S ALREADY DEAD? i THINK SHE,,, oH,,, dIED BY HAVING HER HEAD CUT OFF,,, aND SHE DIDN'T SEE IT COMING, aT LEAST SOON ENOUGH TO DO ANYTHING BECAUSE,,, uH, nO BLOOD ON HER CANE,,, oOOOOH,,,

i,,, uH,,, tHINK I'M GONNA BE SICK,,,


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

well thats true i supp0se

but perhaps the assailant severed her windpipe swiftly and spent the next while hacking her head 0ff 
f0r effect 
0r perhaps t0 frame s0me0ne who has the means t0 sever tr0lls heads m0re easily than they d0

alth0ugh perhaps that would speak t00 highly 0f the intelligence 0f s0me 0f the 0ther gr0up members


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

Um...I )(ave a question. W)(ere is )(er )(ead? Its not like )(eads just disappear on their own.


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

CLEARLY THE IDIOT THAT KILLED HER TOOK THE HEAD. WHERE ELSE WOULD IT BE?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

Well This Is Certainly Puzzling, This Dilemma

What Kind Of Horrible Person Would Kill Kind, If Not A Little Off  Center, Terezi

I Guess It Makes Sense, Though

Her Being An Experienced Sleuth And All


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

yes that was my assumpti0n, that terezi w0uld have been killed due t0 likely being an inspect0r-type player

also mawile herself is a fairly seas0ned mafia player alth0ugh im n0t sure how exactly i kn0w such ribbit information ribbit ribbit

it seems like a reas0nable mafia tactic. theref0re it is likely the mafia has at least 0ne player who is aware 0f 0ur previ0us adventures
alth0ugh that is pr0bably m0st of us present

this is a dilemma that may only be s0lved by rand0mly p0inting fingers
how
medi0cre


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

oh no

wwell i didnt kill her i cant even kill i thought i would get a killing role but some fuckin dude decided to give me a crap role


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

while i dislike d0uble p0sting it is needed in such cases as this 0ne

i believe we should keep track 0f wh0 is wh0 because in the event of someone deciding n0t t0 speak it may be difficult t0 decide whether t0 kill them 0r n0t



> Mawile - Terezi Pyrope
> Big Red Cherry Bomb - Nepeta Leijon
> Mendatt - Karkat Vantas
> Sunflower - Tavros Nitram
> surskitty - Aradia Megido
> RespectTheBlade - Vriska Serket
> KR-9 - Eridan Ampora
> Metallica Fanboy - Gamzee Makara
> Babby - Equius Zahhak
> moon-panther - Feferi Peixes
> Legendaryseeker99 - Sollux Captor
> Sizz-Lorr - Kanaya Maryam


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

also excuse me for not postin durin the night like you  fuckin nightcrawwlers


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

im n0t a nightcrawler either eridan

you may have n0ticed that i 0nly p0sted at 7am in bst 
alth0ugh i cant say i really kn0w what that is


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

SINCE I'M THE ONLY ONE WITH HALF A BRAIN AROUND HERE, I GUESS IT'S UP TO ME TO DO THE LOGIC.

Mawile - Terezi Pyrope

SHE'S DEAD.

Big Red Cherry Bomb - Nepeta Leijon

DEFINITELY CAPABLE OF THIS, BUT I RATHER DOUBT HER INVOLVEMENT. SHE'S TOO INNOCENT TO THINK OF KILLING TEREZI TO STOP HER FROM INVESTIGATING THE CRIME.

Mendatt - Karkat Vantas

I'M DEFINITELY BOTH CAPABLE OF THIS AND ONE OF THE FEW SMART ENOUGH TO PULL IT OFF, BUT IT WASN'T ME.

Sunflower - Tavros Nitram

YOU CAN'T CUT OF SOMEONE'S HEAD WITH A LANCE. HE COULD HAVE KILL THEM AND THEN CUT OFF THEIR HEAD, BUT I DOUBT HE WOULD DO IT UNLESS SOMEONE WAS FORCING HIM TO.

surskitty - Aradia Megido

I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOU. YOU'RE JUST KIND OF CRYPTIC AND UNPREDICTABLE. COULD BE HER, COULD NOT BE HER, WHO KNOWS.

RespectTheBlade - Vriska Serket

I HAVE NO DOUBT THAT SHE'S SOMEHOW INVOLVED IN THIS, BUT WITHOUT TEREZI TO PROVE IT, WE'LL JUST HAVE TO SAY THAT YOU'RE INNOCENT... FOR NOW.

KR-9 - Eridan Ampora

AS STATED ABOVE.

Metallica Fanboy - Gamzee Makara

FOR THE LOVE OF GOG, HE USES CLUBS AND HE'S TOO SOPORED TO MAKE A PLOT MORE COMPLICATED THAN... TO MAKE A PLOT, I MEAN.

Babby - Equius Zahhak

I'M NOT ENTIRELY SURE HOW YOU FIT IN HERE, BUT YOU ARE ONE OF THE ONES SMART ENOUGH TO HANDLE IT. HECK, YOU COULD PROBABLY CUT OFF HER HEAD BY GENTLY PATTING IT.

moon-panther - Feferi Peixes

I'M NOT EVEN GOING TO TRY TO MAKE SOMETHING UP HERE.

Legendaryseeker99 - Sollux Captor

YOU HAVE ISSUES AND COULD PROBABLY LEVITATE SOMETHING SHARP, SO I GUESS YOU'RE ONE OF THE POSSIBILITIES.

Sizz-Lorr - Kanaya Maryam

BECAUSE KANAYA WOULD TOTALLY DO THIS EVER.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

i d0nt need a brain 0_0 

but yes if i had t0 hazard a guess i w0uld pick vriska 
but i supp0se that may be a little unfair given the circumstances

it certainly wasnt me 
my mind p0wers are m0stly used t0 break things ribbit


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

Holy 2hiit, you guy2 po2t a lot duriing the niight.

ii diidn't kiill her, all ii have are la2er beam2 iin my eye2.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

lEt'S nOt FoRgEt (EvEn If It'S hArD bEcAuSe Of AlL tHe SoPoR sLiMe) ThAt AsIdE fRoM tHe DeCaPiTaTiOn ThErE wErE oThEr WoUnDs





Mendatt said:


> Big Red Cherry Bomb - Nepeta Leijon
> 
> DEFINITELY CAPABLE OF THIS, BUT I RATHER DOUBT HER INVOLVEMENT. SHE'S TOO INNOCENT TO THINK OF KILLING TEREZI TO STOP HER FROM INVESTIGATING THE CRIME.


ToO iNnOcEnT mY aSs BrO, sHe SlAuGhTeRs WiLd AnImAlS rEgUlaRlY



Mendatt said:


> Sunflower - Tavros Nitram
> 
> YOU CAN'T CUT OF SOMEONE'S HEAD WITH A LANCE. HE COULD HAVE KILL THEM AND THEN CUT OFF THEIR HEAD, BUT I DOUBT HE WOULD DO IT UNLESS SOMEONE WAS FORCING HIM TO.


iT's PoSsIbLe, BuT tOo HaRd AnD uLtImAtElY pOiNtLeSs



Mendatt said:


> RespectTheBlade - Vriska Serket
> 
> I HAVE NO DOUBT THAT SHE'S SOMEHOW INVOLVED IN THIS, BUT WITHOUT TEREZI TO PROVE IT, WE'LL JUST HAVE TO SAY THAT YOU'RE INNOCENT... FOR NOW.


OnE oF hEr DiCe AtTaCkS dOeS hApPeN tO bE a GuIlLoTiNe MiNd YoU



Mendatt said:


> Babby - Equius Zahhak
> 
> I'M NOT ENTIRELY SURE HOW YOU FIT IN HERE, BUT YOU ARE ONE OF THE ONES SMART ENOUGH TO HANDLE IT. HECK, YOU COULD PROBABLY CUT OFF HER HEAD BY GENTLY PATTING IT.


bUt ThEn ShE'd Be CoVeReD iN bRuIsEs NoT wOuNdS



Mendatt said:


> moon-panther - Feferi Peixes
> 
> I'M NOT EVEN GOING TO TRY TO MAKE SOMETHING UP HERE.


wHy NoT, iT's DeFiNeTlY pOsSiBlE



Mendatt said:


> Sizz-Lorr - Kanaya Maryam
> 
> BECAUSE KANAYA WOULD TOTALLY DO THIS EVER.


sHe CaN cHaInSaW tAvRoS' lEgS oFf, I'm SuRe ShE cAn ChAiNsAw A hEaD oFf

WeLl, I'lL gO tRy To FiGuRe OuT a KiLlEr FrOm ThE pOsSiBiLiTiEs


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

hm it seems like kanaya wwould be most likely to do that i mean hell she has a chainsaww and there are wwounds evverywwhere


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> ToO iNnOcEnT mY aSs BrO, sHe SlAuGhTeRs WiLd AnImAlS rEgUlaRlY


:33 < oh but that's just for survival!! :(( purrlease dont think i would kill such a mighty dragon furend! 

oooh this is hard though :(( one of my dear furends did a bad thing and i dont want to hurt them...but just from the mode of death, i admit purriska-- i mean vriska does seem to be the most likely to me... :(( shes a little scary too.

purlease dont be mad with me!!


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

HOW REASSURING.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

i s0meh0w d0ubt that nepeta has much t0 actually d0 with this situati0n
n0te the lack of clawmarks described at the scene

i am sure that her hunting instincts would make it s0mewhat 0bvi0us

assuming 0ur inspect0r is dead, i supp0se n0b0dy is able 0r willing t0 give up any useful inf0rmati0n 0n day 0ne
h0w b0thers0me

but 0f c0urse if terezi is inspect0r then it is likely that 0ur d0ct0r troll is still alive
in which case i w0uld like t0 r0leclaim as 0racle

there are n0 aliens in this game
i am n0t sure if that is helpful right n0w but at least it will prevent future lynching issues


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

Well, that'2 a reliief.
At lea2t we know that that'2 not what gamzee ii2.


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mendatt View Post
> moon-panther - Feferi Peixes
> 
> I'M NOT EVEN GOING TO TRY TO MAKE SOMETHING UP HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> wHy NoT, iT's DeFiNeTlY pOsSiBlE
Click to expand...

W)(at? You t)(ink I'd do t)(is to one of our friends? W)(y would I ever do t)(at and...and could I? I )(ave a trident...t)(at's a cutting weapon its a poking one. All t)(is accusing is so...STR----ESSFUL! *glub*

Karkat, t)(ank you for not being suspicious of me...I t)(ink?


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

OKAY LET'S JUST SAY WHO WE THINK DID IT AND HOW, LIKE A PLANK ENTERTAINING DEVICE NAMED AFTER A SYNONYM OF HINT.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

i dont really havve an opinion because i dont know who kills evveryone out of you all

i mean hell if we knew wwho wwas killin evveryone wwe wwouldnt be standing here kar


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

THAT ISN'T REALLY THE POINT AT THE MOMENT, ALTHOUGH YOU HAVE A POINT. THE POINT IS THAT WE NEED TO FIGURE OUT WHICH PEOPLE TO POINT AT AS SUSPECTS AND WHICH TO POINT AT AS INNOCENTS, AND TO DO THAT WE NEED TO GET TO THE POINT AND DECIDE WHO WE THINK DID IT.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

i think vriska did it

0u0

huh
it l00ks even stupider than last time


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

:33 < I think vriska did too...sorry :((


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

I ECHO THAT OPINION. I WOULD MAKE AN EXTENDED METAPHOR ABOUT ME ECHOING IT, BUT WE DON'T HAVE TIME FOR THAT AT THE MOMENT.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

hey vvriska

speak up or you'll probably die by vvoting

i think vvriska did it too


----------



## M&F

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*



Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> :33 < oh but that's just for survival!! :(( purrlease dont think i would kill such a mighty dragon furend!
> 
> oooh this is hard though :(( one of my dear furends did a bad thing and i dont want to hurt them...but just from the mode of death, i admit purriska-- i mean vriska does seem to be the most likely to me... :(( shes a little scary too.
> 
> purlease dont be mad with me!!





moon-panther said:


> W)(at? You t)(ink I'd do t)(is to one of our friends? W)(y would I ever do t)(at and...and could I? I )(ave a trident...t)(at's a cutting weapon its a poking one. All t)(is accusing is so...STR----ESSFUL! *glub*
> 
> Karkat, t)(ank you for not being suspicious of me...I t)(ink?


sOrRy BrOs, JuSt TaKiN' aLl ThE pOsSiBiLiTiEs InTo AcCoUnT

eVeN tHoUgH iN tHe EnD iT aLl CoMeS dOwN tO mOtHeRfUcKiN' mIrAcLeS

aNd SpEaKiNg Of MoThErFuCkIn' MiRaClEs, It'D bE oNe If VrIsKa RoLlEd BoTh ThE gUiLlOtInE aNd SoMeThInG eLsE tHaT cAuSeD aLl ThOsE oThEr CuTs


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

as we seem t0 all be agreeing i am g0ing t0 v0te *RespectTheBlade*

alth0ugh im n0t entirely up-t0-date on what that means


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

I'M ALSO GOING TO POINT OUT THAT WE HAVE NO WAY OF KNOWING IT'S ONLY ONE PERSON. IT COULD BE BOTH VRISKA AND SOMEONE ELSE, OR POSSIBLY SOMEONE ELSE ENTIRELY. (YEAH. RIGHT.) ANYWAYS, I SUPPOSE I ALSO VOTE *RespectTheBlade*, ALTHOUGH I AM ALSO NOT ENTIRELY SURE OF ITS ENTAILINGS.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

in a twelve-player game i d0ubt we have 0nly 0ne mafia member
that is a stupid assumpti0n karkat

d0 y0u require a calculat0r


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

SO ARE WE ROLEPLAYING OR NOT ?:B
AND I WAS JUST POINTING THAT OUT TO GAMZEE UP THERE THAT VRISKA DIDN'T NEED TO ROLL BOTH OF THE THINGS.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

wHy ThE hElL wOuLd MoRe ThAn OnE tRoLl AtTaCk TeReZi

iT's PoInTlEsS, iF eVeN pOsSiBlE, tO sEnD tWo MaFiA tO kIlL a SiNgLe TaRgEt

AnD tHeRe'S nO rEaSoN fOr A pOsSiBlE vIg To KiLl AnYoNe In NiGhT mOtHeRfUcKiN' zErO, lEt AlOnE a LiKeLy CoP

sO uNlEsS tHeRe'S mOrE tHaN oNe MaFiA fAcTiOn (UnLiKeLy, In A gAmE tHiS sIzE), ThErE's No ExPlAnAtIoN sTiLl


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

Yeah, let'2 lynch *Vrii2ka (RespectTheBlade)*.
ii bet her diice have a lot of 2harp thiings that could behead Terezii wiith.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

well if there are three mafia then p0ssibly the d0n c0uld send their lackeys t0 d0 the dirty w0rk 

but thats n0t very likely in this case


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

goodbye vvriska

vvote vvriska (*RTBlade*)


----------



## M&F

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Yeah, let'2 lynch *Vrii2ka (RespectTheBlade)*.
> ii bet her diice have a lot of 2harp thiings that could behead Terezii wiith.


bEhEaDiN', pOsSiBlE; dEaLInG a LoT oF cUtS aS wElL, wItHoUt RoLlInG aNy SoRt Of NoN-cUtTiNg AtTaCk In ThE pRoCeSs, MoThErFuCkIn' MiRaClE



surskitty said:


> well if there are three mafia then p0ssibly the d0n c0uld send their lackeys t0 d0 the dirty w0rk
> 
> but thats n0t very likely in this case


bUt SeNdInG tHeM bOtH tO kIlL a SiNgLe TaRgEt, EvEn If ThE dOn IsN't AlLoWeD tO pIcK mUlTiPlE tArGeTs, WoUlD bE pReTtY wAsTeFuL

mOtHeRfUcKiN' bAnDwAgOnS, oNcE oNe StArTs RoLlIn' AlMoSt NoBoDy Be DiScUsSiN'


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

als0 
w0uld appreciate a heal t0night fr0m a d0ct0r assuming there is 0ne at all 

n0t sure what t0 ask yet th0ugh
i have had n0 such suggesti0ns yet...


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

I WOULDN'T MIND ONE.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*



surskitty said:


> als0
> w0uld appreciate a heal t0night fr0m a d0ct0r assuming there is 0ne at all
> 
> n0t sure what t0 ask yet th0ugh
> i have had n0 such suggesti0ns yet...


You Could Ask If There Is A Doctor, If It Is Really Eating You Up That Much

But Thats Kind Of Weird

Ive Never Heard Of An Oracle That Has To Ask Questions

All The Ones I Have Encountered Throughout My Mafia Game Career Just Get All The Information Of Any Given Night

Like, The Get To Know What Happened To Who But Not Who Did It To Them

But Those Are My Experiences


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

i have never heard 0f the 0racle being played that way at all
thats interesting th0ugh

but i can ask any yes 0r n0 question as my night acti0n
but i cann0t ask questi0ns that directly reveal a tr0lls r0le 0r alignment which is a pain

als0 d0ct0r questi0n is probably useless as it pr0vides n0thing t0wards the c0llective gr0up
i believe that w0uld be imperative t0 winning this game


----------



## Mai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*



Sizz-Lorr said:


> You Could Ask If There Is A Doctor, If It Is Really Eating You Up That Much
> 
> But Thats Kind Of Weird
> 
> Ive Never Heard Of An Oracle That Has To Ask Questions
> 
> All The Ones I Have Encountered Throughout My Mafia Game Career Just Get All The Information Of Any Given Night
> 
> Like, The Get To Know What Happened To Who But Not Who Did It To Them
> 
> But Those Are My Experiences


I have EXPRESSED my DISDAIN for that type of ROLE before. That sounds RIDICULOUSLY BROKEN.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

Argh, it's like every time I'm l8 to post, I nearly get killed.

I wouldn't 8e as stupid as to kill her, it's too o8vious. I mean, almost everyone would suspect that I would kill her, 8ecause of the rivalry we have. 

I personally think that it was Kanaya, 8ut I really don't have much evidence to prove it. Just a hunch.


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

YES, BUT YOU'RE ALSO CLEVER ENOUGH TO FIGURE OUT THAT YOU COULD SAY THAT YOU AREN'T STUPID ENOUGH TO KILL HER.
ALSO, IF KANAYA DID IT THE WHOLE ROOM WOULD BE COVERED IN BLOOD, OR AT LEAST A LARGE SPLATTER OF IT NEARBY THE LOCATION OF THE MURDER.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*



Mendatt said:


> YES, BUT YOU'RE ALSO CLEVER ENOUGH TO FIGURE OUT THAT YOU COULD SAY THAT YOU AREN'T STUPID ENOUGH TO KILL HER.
> ALSO, IF KANAYA DID IT THE WHOLE ROOM WOULD BE COVERED IN BLOOD, OR AT LEAST A LARGE SPLATTER OF IT NEARBY THE LOCATION OF THE MURDER.


There al2o wouldn't be 2tab wound2, more liike chunk2 of fle2h riipped from Terezii'2 body.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

uMmMm YoU'rE nOt ExAcTlY hElPiNg YoUr CaSe ThErE vRiSkA

iF aNyBoDy WeRe PiCkInG tArGeTs BaSeD oN hOmEsTuCk CoNtEnT iNsTeAd Of MaFiA tAcTiCs MoThErFuCkInG vIg WoUlD hAvE kIlLeD eItHeR mE, yOu Or ErIdAn By NoW


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

damn vvigs they need to be better vvigs i mean wwho wwould target me

(loljokepost)


----------



## see ya

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

uHH,,, sORRY, vRISKA,,, nOTHING PERSONAL, rEALLY,,, i MEAN THAT A LOT,,, bUT YOU ARE KIND OF THE MOST LIKELY PERSON AT THIS POINT. }:(

*RespectTheBlade*


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

:33 < my vote is for vriska too... oh i f33l bad having to pick :((

*RespectTheBlade*


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

W)(y can't we all just get along...be if it means we can stop all t)(is before it gets too muc)(, I'll )(ave to go along with the ot)(ers *glub*

*RespectTheBlade*

I'm sorry, ----Extremely sorry *glub*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

Guys, I didn't kill Terezi. I know that pu8lic opinion has swayed towards killing me, 8ut I'm telling you that I'm innocent aligned. And, my role might possi8ly have some gr8 advantages later on. I don't want to reveal it, though. On the off chance I survive and then the killer knows what I am.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

"man my p0wer is g0nna be awes0me but i cant tell y0u what it is!!!"

thats really believable


----------



## Mai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day one)*

The group decides FAIRLY QUICKLY that obviously VRISKA SERKET was the one to BLAME for TEREZI PYROPE'S death. OBVIOUSLY, she was in CAHOOTS with the mafia. CAHOOTS! 

"No!!!!!!!!" VRISKA had said. "Me 8eing innocent never stopped being a thing that was true!!!!!!!! I'm not lying!!!!!!!!"

8ut of _course_ her luck had to run out like that, and everyone decided she needed to die. She had defended herself properly and everything! She had such 8ad luck, she just wanted to smash something!!!!!!!!

The group DESCENDED on Vriska like a pack of dogbeasts or something. She kept on SCREAMING that she wasn't RESPONSIBLE for Terezi's murder, but EVERYONE KNEW that she was. EVENTUALLY, ARADIA was the one responsible for the killing blow, and the group left her wounded and bleeding on the GROUND. They didn't want her to MIND CONTROL SOMEONE to help her or anything.

LATER, the group CAME BACK and found her LIFELESS BODY. Sadly, THEY REALIZED AROUND THAT TIME THAT SHE WAS INNOCENT.

*VRISKA (RESPECTTHEBLADE) IS DEAD. SHE (HE) WAS INNOCENT.*

*48 HOURS FOR NIGHT ACTIONS!*


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night two)*

... GOG DAGGIT.


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night two)*

*GLUB* W)(at )(ave we done....


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night two)*

VRISKA? INNOCENT? WHAT IS THIS MADNESS!


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night two)*

Madne22?
THii2
ii2
TROLL 2PARTA


----------



## Mai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night two)*



Mendatt said:


> VRISKA? INNOCENT? WHAT IS THIS MADNESS!









EDIT: ALSO, it's sort of the NIGHT PHASE around here. Not to KILL your DISCUSSION (feel free to take it to PM :D), but you're sort of supposed to be ASLEEP.

Sorry if I'm sounding RUDE. I'd just think it'd be more INTERESTING if at the end of the game I find out everyone made huge CONSPIRACIES and ALLIANCES instead of seeing all the discussion happen HERE.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night two)*

*Thanks for sending in night actions!*

There is a new body on the lab floor today. To be more specific, it is a ROBOTIC BODY, and a slightly DISGUSTING one at that.

*ARADIA MEGIDO (SURSKITTY)* has a circular hole in her chest with hardened blue blood on it (HERS, you realize; SADLY it WAS NOT the KILLER'S) and cuts all over. All of the ROBOTICS inside her have been BROKEN, whether by being COATED with BLUE BLOOD or having their WIRES SEVERED. Sadly, it isn't really the type of BROKENNESS that EQUIUS could fix. And there is still not enough METAL to FIX her, so it looks like she's just DEAD.

It's TOO BAD, you suppose. VRISKA you HATED (not in that way!) enough to ACCEPT her death, but it looked like ARADIA might've actually HELPED the GROUP! At the very least she was INNOCENT, and being dead can make you slightly less productive. She can't really KILL VRISKA now like she did before. 

Not like she wasn't dead before. BUT THIS TIME, it's a more PERMANENT and HINDERING death. You THINK, but of course there's always DREAM BUBBLE SHENANIGANS. 

*ARADIA MEGIDO (SURSKITTY) IS DEAD. SHE WAS INNOCENT.*

*48 HOURS FOR DISCUSSION!*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night two)*

wHeRe WaS tHe GoGdAmN dOc

AnYwAy, AsIdE mAyBe FrOm ThE cIrCuLaR hOlE, iTs PrEtTy GeNeRiC


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night two)*

big circular hole sounds like something aradia could do but the cuts i havve no idea


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night two)*

Maybe They Were Busy Healing Someone Who Was A More Likely Target
Like Karkat Or Equius
But I Wouldn't Know Because My Role Is Rather Boring To Be Truthful


----------



## M&F

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night two)*

bIg CiRcUlAr HoLe MaKeS mE tHiNk TaVrOs BuT eH


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night two)*

tavvros is a possibility thank you for bringing him up

you see there were cuts all around aradia

who can cut people tavvros can

(ALSO MAI YOU STUPID YOU FORGOT TO KILL SURSKITTY ON THE PLIST)


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night two)*

:33 < oh noooo :((

:33 < ...i do think that tavros may have done this, no matter how sad it makes me. i...i have my reasons for knowing, purrlease trust me. 

:33 < *ac cries a little as she speaks, finding it so very painful to point our her furend as a killer*


----------



## see ya

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

uHH, gUYS,,, dONT YOU THINK YOU'RE BEING A LITTLE HASTY IN ASSUMING IT WAS ME? i,,, cOULDN'T BRING MYSELF TO DO ANYTHING LIKE THAT,,, iM GONNA BE SICK AGAIN,,,

uHH,, cOULDN'T IT ALSO BE, uHH, a BLAST WOUND? lIKE, fROM A LAZER? iT'S AN AWFULLY CLEAN CIRCLE,,, iF YOU THINK ABOUT IT,,, tHAT COULD EXPLAIN THE CUTS TOO BECAUSE IF IT WENT THROUGH HER AND HIT A WALL THERE WOULD BE,,,uHH,,, sHRAPNEL, rIGHT? 

,,,jUST SAYIN',,, iM GONNA GO THROW UP NOW,,,


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

*walks over to Nepeta, )(ands folded before )(er* I also )(ave reason to believe it was Tarvos. Please...you )(ave to trust us on t)(is. I )(ate all t)(is needless killing! )(AT----E )(AT---E )(AT---E

W)(y...w)(y couldn't we all )(ave gotten along...


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night two)*



KR-9 said:


> tavvros is a possibility thank you for bringing him up
> 
> you see there were cuts all around aradia
> 
> who can cut people tavvros can
> 
> (ALSO MAI YOU STUPID YOU FORGOT TO KILL SURSKITTY ON THE PLIST)


YOU CAN CUT PEOPLE WITH A LANCE.
YEAAH RIGHT.

ANYWAYS, WHERE WAS I. OH, YEAH. I SUPPOSE IT COULD BE TAVROS, BUT I ACTUALLY RATHER SUSPECT ERIDAN. I'M NOT SURE WHY, JUST A HUNCH.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

Oh Yeah Doesn't He Have That Thing
The Ahab's Crosshairs Or Whatever
I Could Definitely See That Doing This


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

YUP.
AHAB'S CROSSHAIRS, OR WHATEVER, USE HARPOONS, OR ARROWS, OR SOMETHING, BUT WHATEVER THEY ARE, THEY HAVE A BLADE, HOWEVER SMALL. IF THEY NEARLY MISSED, THEY COULD CUT SOMEONE, WHEREAS A LANCE IS MERELY METAL THAT COMES TO A POINT. BOTH OF THEM ARE STABBING WEAPONS, BUT AHAB'S CROSSHAIRS CAN HAVE MUCH MORE FORCE BEHIND THEM, THEREFORE MAKING MORE LIKELY THE GIANT WHOLE IN THE CHEST.
APPARENTLY A LOT OF YOU HAVE A REASON TO BELIEVE THAT IT'S TAVROS, BUT I REALLY HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THAT IS, SO YOU'RE JUST GOING TO HAVE TO SAY IT IF YOU WANT ME TO BELIEVE IT.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

:33 < okay karcat :((

:33 < im the inspectpurr. I inspected him and tavros is blackrom :(( then i got him to admit it!!

:33 < and...and i promiced... that i would execute him if we had to... 

:33 < *ac starts to cry even more*


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

TAVROS... WHY..! DAMMIT...
I'D STILL LIKE FURTHER PROOF OF YOUR INSPECTORNESS, BUT... OH, DEAR GOD...


----------



## Babby

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

D--> I will step in for that proof
D--> My meo-er, moirail
D--> Inspects the 'suspect' and draws
D--> What can only be described as a comical little drawing
D--> I was inspected and confirmed for redrom 
D--> And got this


----------



## see ya

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

,,,,gUYS,,, i'M REALLY SORRY,,, i,,, i NEVER WANTED TO DO IT,,, nEVER WANTED TO BE ANY PART OF IT,,, tHEY MADE ME DO IT,,, sAID THEY'D KILL ME IF I SAID ANYTHING,,, bUT i'M ALREADY CAUGHT NOW, dEAD NO MATTER WHAT I DO,,,

gO AHEAD AND KILL ME,,, i DESERVE IT, aND IT'S BETTER YOU GUYS DO IT THAN THEM,,, }:( bUT,,, nEPETA PROMISED SHE'D MAKE IT FAST,,,

*Sunflower*


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

GOG, I'M SORRY, TAVROS... I'LL MISS YOU, BUT I GUESS WE HAVE TO...
*Sunflower*


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

:33 < youll always be my furend tavros...
*
sunflower*


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

see ya tavvros i wwould be more sad but i havve no feelings

*sunflower*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

Well 2hiit.
ii really hadn't expected thii2.
ii 2uppo2e we are lynchiing *Tavro2 (Sunflower)*?


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

*smacks ---Eridan upside t)(e )(ead* Don't be a jerk about t)(is! *glub*

But yes...sadly Tarvos is one of t)(e ones t)(at was involved...so please, lets make t)(is quick and painless.

T)(at means no making it painful ---Eridan, or I will be pissed. *glub*

*Sunflower*


----------



## M&F

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

hM, i ShOuLd HaVe StEpPeD iN eArLiEr

YoU cAn CuT sTuFf WiTh A lAnCe AcTuAlLy, YoU jUsT hAvE tO sLaSh WiTh ThE tIp

AnYhOw, *SuNfLoWeR* iS gOiNg DoWn, I gUeSs


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

Well I Guess I Have No Other Option Than To Vote For *Tavros*


----------



## Babby

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

D--> I have no other choice but to stand by the others and also my moirail
D--> I suppose *the mudblood, Sunflower* is the only choice


----------



## Mai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

This time, they are led by NEPETA LEIJON; she insists that it is TAVROS who has to go.  He's MAFIA, after all. Once several people agree, the accused himself CONFESSES TEARFULLY. He deserves to die, he says. They should KILL HIM for what he did. He joined the MAFIA, sadly. He didn't really mean to do this, REALLY... BUT...

iT WAS JUST,,, tHEY SAID HE WOULD DIE OTHERWISE.

Nevertheless, he _did_ need to die. And like the manner he pROBABLY killed his victims, you decide to stab him with his own lance. Eridan bein... Eridan, he decides he should be killed _more_ painfully. Killin people is fuckin unconscionable, and should be punished. More than normal, he means. He should die in the most horrible way possible (idiotic land dwwellers, not knowin their place). 

Therefore, Eridan burns off Tavros' robotic leg off before anyone can object. He was staring blankly at the corpses of previous victims (the ones _he caused)_ at the time, so it wasn't that hard. Turning around fearfully, he doesn't even have to say anything before Eridan grabs his Crosshairs and shoots him with it. Blood quickly dying his chest orange, he takes one last look at the group he tried to kill. Collapsing pretty PATHETICALLY, he stutters out an incomprehensible word (s-sORRY?) and tries to move but ends up just looking like a fish. "Land dwwellers," Eridan mutters. Looking back at the group, he says, "Look. Tavv wwas obvviously guilty, so don't start cryin or nothin."

Some of them do, staining the already colorful puddle of blood a myriad of different colors that mixes into an unappealing dark brown. However, looking at the body they eventually come to the realization that for once the most pathetic sea dweller was right.

Tavros was mafia.

*TAVROS NITRAM (SUNFLOWER) IS DEAD. HE (THEY) WAS (WERE) MAFIA.*

*48 HOURS FOR NIGHT ACTIONS!*

(Sorry for being late. I was ridiculously tired today and had to go somewhere. Also, the text colors might be a bit annoying, but it distinguishes who's talking and character things (?). I might do it again, I might not. I'm just trying to portray the characters well, and probably failing.)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night three)*

((So sorry, everyone. I was waiting for an action and then I got the idea of waiting for my 1,612th post. This is it!))

There are even MORE deaths today. You're not sure if killing off a MAFIA MEMBER evens this out anymore. 

First, you see the body of EQUIUS. He's all cut up, and signs of a struggle are everywhere. Broken COMPUTERS are flung around, ripped out of their WALL SOCKETS and smashed against walls. Speaking of the walls, some of them are DENTED or have HOLES in them; it's almost impossible to believe that the killer got out unscathed. However, no BLOOD was shed (the killer would have only had BRUISES anyway, unless he was RIPPED APART) except for the VICTIM'S. 

You find no exidence of CONSPIRACY about him, and SADLY you must conclude that he was INNOCENT like SUPPOSEDLY HIS MOIRAIL.

You begin to START the GROUP MEETING, but someone pipes up saying that GAMZEE isn't here. CONCERNED (sort of), you harness SOLLUX'S HACKER SKILLS and break into Gamzee's ROOM. 

There you find that he is DEAD. He's slumped over in a sopor pie, and empty bottles of Faygo litter the ground. And aside from the horns scattered around him, that's it- you suppose he died of an overdose or something. Life isn't that much of a MiRaClE anymore.

*GAMZEE MAKARA (METALLICA FANBOY) IS DEAD. HE WAS INNOCENT.*

*EQUIUS ZAHHAK (BABBY) IS DEAD. HE WAS INNOCENT.*

*48 HOURS FOR DISCUSSION!*

((Gamzee images from HERE.))


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

Oh 2hiit


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

WAIT.
HOW DID TWO PEOPLE DIE? I'M CONFUZED.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day two)*

ii don't even know.


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

....*face palm* O)(, now I'm mad. Mad mad mad.

We don't )(ave muc)( time left, we need to figure t)(is out and quick...


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*







:33 < ...equius...?

:33 < n-no equius... you cant be dead... you promiced...







:33 < purrlease wake up...

:33 < we...we have to find who did this!! can someone make a list of whose alive still...?


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

Big Red C)(erry Bomb
Mendatt
KR-9
Legendaryseeker99
moon-pant)(er [Me apparently]
Sizz-Lorr


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

:33 < i meant the 'roles' though :((


----------



## Mai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

gllubb!n hellll brcb 

do you have to draw so adorablly

!m gonna have to wr!te that maf!a fanf!c arent !

and that song

wellll

((... I'm going to STOP being CUVIER now. SORRY.))


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

O)(!

Nepeta
Karkat
---Eridan
Sollux
Feferi
Kanya (I think dear gods)


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

wwell you all know like hell i cant make someone struggle i mean im so wweak

basically i suck at hurting people

also apparently gamzee overdosed does that mean healers


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

I'm not so sure ---Eridan, it could )(ave been anot)(er reason )(e died like t)(at...


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

theres no marks and he wwas laying on piles of soda

any other objections


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

His Soda Isn't Poisonous
Heck Eridan You've Even Had It
It's Just Soda Apparently

As For Who Could Take Equius That's Far Beyond Me


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

How the fuck ii2 the kiiller even 2urviiviing thii2 2hiit wiithout a 2cratch??


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

fuckin miracles

and wwe sure as hell know i cant ecen hurt equius


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

Yeah That Doesn't Make Any Sense

Unless They Are God Tier At Fighting
And Equius Is Dead


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

ii 2ay we all 2acriifiice our2elve2 two Jack Noiir.

Be2t iidea all niight, Y/Y?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> How the fuck ii2 the kiiller even 2urviiviing thii2 2hiit wiithout a 2cratch??


because

theyre reelllly gllubb!n good at killll!n

equ!us !s pathet!c

(and woulld you actualllly want the k!llllers bllood spattered over the walllls)

(!t woulld ru!n the game)

(they have bru!ses)

(obv!ouslly)


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

No! Someone is killing our friends and we need to stop t)(em! *tears well up* I'm tired of all t)(is needless killing...


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

i mean i cant kill eq without being heavily injured and yeah


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

:33 < here goes nothing...

:33 < i vote for *karkitty (Mendatt)*

:33 < im sorry karkitty :((

:33 < <3


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

I second. Catfis)(, I'm sorry but...

*Karkat (Mendatt)*


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

*sorry man me and them made a pact

Karkat*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

Cod damn iit Eriidan you are 2tartiing two get on my nerve2.

2eriiou2ly, ju2t 2hut up about beiing weak.
iif toting a huge motherfuckiing Angel kiiller ii2n't enough to 2top your from blatheriing about in your attempt2 two get 2omebody two piity you for beiing 2o weak, then ii don't know what wiill.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

rageragerageragerage

(And that's how sollux and eridan became rivals)


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

WHAT
I MEAN WHAT
WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN
WHAT
WHAT
OKAY WHAT
WHY ARE YOU.
WHAT.
... WHY ARE YOU TARGETING ME ALL OF THE SUDDEN.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

:33 < :(( remember im the inspectpurr karkitty?

:33 < im sorry but you did bad things...killed my furend tavros and my meowrail equius!!


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

STOP CALLING ME THAT GOG DAMMIT.
AH, WHAT THE HELL. GUESS I'M OUT, THEN. TAKE THEM DOWN WITH YOU, GUYS. I'LL MISS YOU, ALL THAT STUFF.
BYE, ALL!

(STILL VOTING FOR *BRCB, *JUST FOR THE HELL OF IT.)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

Whoa, what ii2 goiing on.
Diid you guy2 2ecretly deciide two vote for kk la2t niight?

Why diidn't you tell me??

EDIT: Holy fuck people, 2top niinja'iing me!
kk.


Why diid you do iit?


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

wwevve been discussin shit and think you and kanaya are mafia
wwevve also been thinkin sol is mafia if you twwo arent


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

...Because we know you are Mafia. Nepeta inspected you and we know.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

you nevver  said anything about inspectin 

but alas


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*



KR-9 said:


> you nevVer said anything about inspectin
> 
> but alas


WHEN DID YOU STOP BEING A FISHMAN, FISHY BRO?


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

i dont knoww wwhat the fuck you implied by that


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

*kk*, you never faiil to iin2ult people, even when your head ii2 on the chopiing block.


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> *kk*, you never faiil to iin2ult people, even when your head ii2 on the chopiing block.


MY HEAD ISN'T ON THE CHOPPING BLOCK. THE CHOPPING BLOCK RAN AWAY CRYING BECAUSE I INSULTED IT SO FUCKING WELL.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

so uh that leavves evveryone but kan vvotin

yeah


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

Yep, that'2 our gloriiou2 leader.
The one who iin2ult2 the 2hiit out of thiing2.
ii ju2t have one que2tiion.
Why diid you do iit?


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

WAS GONNA REBUILD THIS FUCKING PATHETIC RACE. GUESS THAT'S ALL DOWN THE DRAIN, THOUGH.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

you knoww wwhat i call the one killin him


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

You don't )(ave to kill people to rebuild!


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*



KR-9 said:


> you knoww wwhat i call the one killin him


YOU'RE ANNOYING ME SO MUCH THAT I CAN'T THINK UP AN INSULT. I'LL MAKE SURE TO GET ONE IN BEFORE YOU EXECUTE ME IN A FISHY MANNER, THOUGH.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

come on kar do you really havve to use the fish thing evvery time

howw wwas he a leader


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*



KR-9 said:


> come on kar do you really have to use the fish thing evvery time
> 
> howw wwas he a leader


BY VVIRTUE OF SUPERIOR INSULTING, ANGEL BOY.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

angel boy

this guy is a fuckin genius


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

Uh...
iit'2 2pelled 'geniiu2'
Wiithout the quiirk


----------



## Mai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

! th!nk

th!s !s the f!rst t!me ! dont exactlly know whats happen!n !n my own maf!a game

th!s !s gllubb!n great

out of thread commun!cat!on woo


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

i realized that smartass


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

ANYWWAYS, BYE, FOLKS! HAVE A NICE DAY! I WWOULD BEND OVVER THE CHOPPIN BLOCK, BUT, AS PREVVIOUSLY MENTIONED, IT ISN'T HERE. SO INSTEAD, I'LL JUST STAND HERE ANGELICALLY WWHILE MAKIN INSULTIN GESTURES.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

Haha

Thii2 ii2 gold.
Where'2 my recorder?
ii know ii have iit 2omewhere...
Aha! *2tart2 recordiing*
ii'll 2ell thii2 2hiit two the human2 for a boonbuck.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

congrats kar youvve learned the wword "it" let this be a step towwards becoming an actual leader instead of gettin the job handed to you


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

Sorry For Being Late It Really Was Outside Of My Hands On This One
I Guess I'm Left With Absolutely No Choice But To Vote For *Karkat*

Oh And hat Makes You Guys Think I'm Mafia


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*



KR-9 said:


> congrats kar youvve learned the wword "it" let this be a step towwards becoming an actual leader instead of gettin the job handed to you


CLEARLY WE'RE SPEAKING IN DIFFERENT LANGUAGES HERE, BECAUSE THAT MADE NO SENSE. NOW EXCUSE ME WHILE I GO LEARN MORON.

(I'm not entirely sure why, but this is kind of fun :3 Please remember that I do not actually harbor these sentiments against any of you.)


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

(agreed bro)

oh im sorry i like speakin in my owwn damn language


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*



KR-9 said:


> (agreed bro)
> 
> oh im sorry i like speakin in my owwn damn language


I CAN TELL.


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

(This is more fun than I've ever had in a Mafia game. You guys are awesome)

*facepalm* W)(y as we dragging t)(is out. Its painful enoug)( t)(at we've lost so many friends because of )(is glubbing reason.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

(ikr?)
Holy 2hiit, the human2 are actually biiddiing on thii2.
Damn, the Dave human ii2 outpaciing the Ro2e human and even the John human.
The boondollar piile ju2t keep2 gettiing hiigher!


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

WHAT USE DO YOU HAVE FOR THAT STUFF ANYWAYS, SHOOP? IT'S NOT AS IF YOU CAN DO ANYTHING WITH IT.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

ii have made it my goal two build a hiive out of boonbuck2 two see how fa2t I can de2troy iit.
Then ii'll probably make a noo2e out of iit, or 2omethiing, iidk.
Ju2t two more boonbank2...


----------



## Mai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

((Bluh bluh really late. D: I hope the excess of pictures is enough to make up for it? I spent almost a half hour flipping through Hivebent to find things.))

NEPETA LEIJON, after grieving over her MOIRAIL informs the group that KARKAT is MAFIA. She CRIES, but still votes for his DEATH; they couldn't let the mafia live. SADLY, they had to get rid of their once-friends to save the group as a whole. Both NEPETA and FEFERI end up crying, but ERIDAN coldly goes along with it and KARKAT insultingly admits to his crimes. SOLLUX, though CONFUSED decides to GO ALONG WITH IT. He does ask why he would KILL EVERYONE, though: KARKAT replies that he was SAVING THE TROLL RACE by doing it. 

ANNOYED and IRRITATED by that ARROGANT REPLY, ERIDAN says that HE WILL BE THE ONE TO KILL HIM. EVEN MORE ANNOYED THAN ERIDAN, KARKAT begins to IMITATE his FISHY ACCENT and make INSULTING GESTURES. ERIDAN is just WAITING for when he can KILL HIM.

Eventually, everyone QUIETS DOWN and and settles to use the remaining COMPUTERS. KARKAT, very aware of his impending DEATH can't quite BE CALM. He's angry and nervous and frustrated and nobody understands. It's hard to be a murderer. It really is. 

HOWEVER, none of the others are that ANTICIPANT of the time when they'll kill him (except ERIDAN, but at the time he was trolling FEFERI about how he was angry and needed a moirail). So they aren't watching when KARKAT SNEAKS AWAY AND HIDES IN HIS RESPITEBLOCK.

When the time comes they _do_ notice, and ERIDAN HEADS OFF TO FIND HIM. When he faces off with KARKAT the killer is READY TO FIGHT, but so is ERIDAN. He kills KARKAT and LEAVES HIM ON THE GROUND.

"I cant believe he wasnt only a land dwweller, but a mutant one at that," Eridan mutters. "Hes dead, fef, kan, an nep. Hes mafia too."

*KARKAT VANTAS (MENDATT) IS DEAD. HE WAS MAFIA.*

*48 HOURS FOR NIGHT ACTIONS!*

((ALSO: Do you like the mass of pictures, or would you prefer only good ones or little to none? Was that worth it?))


----------



## Mai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Night four)*

((Again: lateness in exchange for pictures Y/N??? I swear I would actually make an  update if I could, I'm loving this so much. However, the closest I could get to that would be linking a page with fitting music. Sorry, but I'm terrible at finding fitting music.))

There are TWO bodies today. One is MAFIA, and the other is... NOT MAFIA.

Sure, KANAYA MARYAM was a nice girl. You never thought she'd join THE MAFIA. Thinking about it, though, you realize that she was ALL ABOUT protecting the TROLL RACE.  You remember her LUSUS,  and how she OPERATED ON HER BODY just for the GOOD OF THE TEAM. It's such a SHAME (not PITY) that she had to go and KILL SOME TROLLS, because if not she would've made SUCH A HELPFUL INNOCENT.  Oh well; she's a DEAD MAFIA either way.

Speaking of KILLING TROLLS...

ERIDAN is DEAD too. HE'S LAYING NEXT TO KANAYA, CHAINSAWED IN HALF WITH A WILD EXPRESSION ON HIS FACE. Considering how CLOSE they are to each other, it seems something like THIS happened: ERIDAN  shot KANAYA and in retaliation KANAYA KILLED ERIDAN before dying herself.

That makes sense, you guess. If VRISKA didn't do it, you guess this ENDS their RIVALRY.

Now...

ARE YOU NEXT???

*KANAYA MARYAM (DOC SCRATCH) IS DEAD. SHE (HE) WAS MAFIA.*

*ERIDAN AMPORA (KR-9) IS DEAD. HE WAS NOT MAFIA.*

*48 HOURS FOR DISCUSSION!*

((Did I reuse an image accidently? I think this is a record in images, actually! Sorry for the videos if you didn't like them; I got tired.))


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day four)*

...*turns away, )(ugging )(erself* I trusted you...I trusted you and...*tears well up* I t)(oug)(t if we got rid of Kanya last nig)(t t)(at maybe it would )(ave all ended...but no. Of course not *tears start to roll down )(er face, staining purple*

w)(y.....W)(Y!


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day four)*







:33 < really i am sollux

:33 < but i think this has gone far enough!!

:33 < and after youre gone

:33 < everything

:33 < will

:33 < be

:33 < OKAY

:33 < *sollux (Legendaryseeker99)*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day three)*

ii'm 2orry...


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day four)*

...just...t-tell me w)(y you joined t)(em...and...and if you were just using me for information...


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day four)*

Sollux...damnit! *turns away from )(im, folding her arms and letting )(er )(air fall over )(er face.* W)(y won't you answer me...but I...)(ave to vote.
*
Sollux. I'm sorry...*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day four)*

((Okay so this is stupid. I'm finishing this. Sorry.))

Okay so with extreme drama the two remaining innocents manage to get Sollux to give himself up. He does so reluctantly but offers no resistance, beating himself up with his words the whole time. Eventually Nepeta ends up doing the deed, and then Feferi is left to deal with the consequences.

They are alone. Only two of them are left, and... everyone else is gone now (except for dream bubbles, but that doesn't make them _alive_), and... 

They still have the matriorb. It would have worked out better, if Kanaya was still alive and good, but the troll race wasn't entirely doomed. Right? Sure, it would've been better if there was at least one more troll left alive. But the Rogue of Heart and the Witch of Life could still do this. 

They might as well start talking now.

*SOLLUX (LEGENDARYSEEKER99) IS DEAD. HE WAS INNOCENT.*

INNOCENTS WIN!

---

First, my initial concepts for the roles:

1. Feferi Piexes- Jailer (I )(av-E to k-Elp th-Em!)
2. Sollux Captor- Variable (ii am of two mind2 about thiis)
3. Nepeta Leijon- Inspectpurr ( :33 > I knew it!)
4. Equius Zahhak- Bodyguard (D --> I cannot tolerate this STRONGLY inapropriate behoovior)
5. Terezi Pyrope- V1G1L4NT3 (1 MUST F1ND JUST1C3!)
6. Gamzee Makara- LoVeR (I'd Do AnYtHiNg FoR yOu BrO! hOnK :oD)
7. Vriska Serket- Skiiiiiiiitzo (Yeah!!!!!!!!)
8. Aradia Megido- 0racle (the spirits c0mmand me)
9. Tavros Nitram- mAFIA, uHH, gOON (wELL, oKAY, iF YOU SAY SO, kARKAT aND kANAYA)
10. Eridan Ampora- Serial killer
11. Karkat Vantas- MAFIA DON (WHY WON'T YOU LISTEN TO ME)
12. Kanaya Maryam- Mafia Poisoner (Doing What Has To Be Done To Save The Race)

Then, who picked what:

1. Mawile - Terezi Pyrope
2. Big Red Cherry Bomb - Nepeta Leijon
3. Mendatt - Karkat Vantas
4. Sunflower - Tavros Nitram
5. surskitty - Aradia Megido
6. RespectTheBlade - Vriska Serket
7. KR-9 - Eridan Ampora
8. Metallica Fanboy - Gamzee Makara
9. Babby - Equius Zahhak
10. Legendaryseeker99 - Sollux Captor
11. Moon-panther - Feferi Piexes
12. Sizz-Lorr - Kanaya Maryam

And now the night action log:

. Mawile - Terezi Pyrope- Unused.
2. Big Red Cherry Bomb - Nepeta Leijon- Inspected Equius/Babby (result: innocent).
3. Mendatt - Karkat Vantas- Kill Terezi/Mawile.
4. Sunflower - Tavros Nitram.
5. surskitty - Aradia Megido- Are there any aliens (result: no).
6. RespectTheBlade - Vriska Serket- Kill Terezi/Mawile.
7. KR-9 - Eridan Ampora-
8. Metallica Fanboy - Gamzee Makara- Love Equius/Babby.
9. Babby - Equius Zahhak-
10. Legendaryseeker99 - Sollux Captor- Roleblock KR-9.
11. Moon-panther - Feferi Piexes- Jail Babby.
12. Sizz-Lorr - Kanaya Maryam- Poison Vriska/RTB.

1. Mawile - Terezi Pyrope- N/A.
2. Big Red Cherry Bomb - Nepeta Leijon- Inspected Tavros/Sunflower (result: mafia).
3. Mendatt - Karkat Vantas- Kill Aradia/Surskitty.
4. Sunflower - Tavros Nitram- N/A.
5. surskitty - Aradia Megido- Was the inspector alive at the end of night one (result: yes).
6. RespectTheBlade - Vriska Serket- N/A.
7. KR-9 - Eridan Ampora- Kill Aradia/Surskitty.
8. Metallica Fanboy - Gamzee Makara- N/A.
9. Babby - Equius Zahhak-
10. Legendaryseeker99 - Sollux Captor- Roleblock Aradia/Surskitty.
11. Moon-panther - Feferi Piexes- Jail Gamzee/Metallica Fanboy.
12. Sizz-Lorr - Kanaya Maryam- Poison Gamzee/Metallica Fanboy.

1. Mawile - Terezi Pyrope- N/A.
2. Big Red Cherry Bomb - Nepeta Leijon- Inspected Eridan/KR-9 (result: innocent).
3. Mendatt - Karkat Vantas- Kill Equius/Babby.
4. Sunflower - Tavros Nitram- N/A.
5. surskitty - Aradia Megido- N/A.
6. RespectTheBlade - Vriska Serket- N/A.
7. KR-9 - Eridan Ampora- Kill Nepeta/BRCB.
8. Metallica Fanboy - Gamzee Makara- N/A.
9. Babby - Equius Zahhak-
10. Legendaryseeker99 - Sollux Captor- Roleblock Gamzee/Babby.
11. Moon-panther - Feferi Piexes- Jail Nepeta/BRCB.
12. Sizz-Lorr - Kanaya Maryam- Poison Eridan/KR-9.

1. Mawile - Terezi Pyrope- N/A.
2. Big Red Cherry Bomb - Nepeta Leijon- Inspecting Sollux/LS99.
3. Mendatt - Karkat Vantas- N/A.
4. Sunflower - Tavros Nitram- N/A.
5. surskitty - Aradia Megido- N/A.
6. RespectTheBlade - Vriska Serket- N/A.
7. KR-9 - Eridan Ampora- Killing Kanaya/Sizz-Lorr.
8. Metallica Fanboy - Gamzee Makara- N/A.
9. Babby - Equius Zahhak- N/A.
10. Legendaryseeker99 - Sollux Captor- 
11. Moon-panther - Feferi Piexes- Jail Nepeta/BRCB.
12. Sizz-Lorr - Kanaya Maryam- Kill Nepeta/BRCB.

Role PMs will be up in a second.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Homestuck Mafia Two: Troll Edition (Day four)*

Your name is TEREZI PYROPE, and you are a V1G1L4NT3. >;]

You always enjoyed JUSTICE and ORCHESTRATING THE DEMISE OF THE WICKED. So when some TROLLS started trying to MURDER EVERYONE, you were prepared to defend the group. It's like you're a legislacerator already! At night, you use your SKILLS to DETERMINE who you think is MAFIA. Then, you STAB THEM WITH YOUR CANE and deliver justice.

You win if the innocents eliminate everyone who is not pro-town.

Your name is NEPETA LEIJON, and you are an inspectpurr! :33

You have always been GOOD at PREDICTING RELATIONSHIPS. And although the RECENT DEVELOPMENTS make you sad (:(( < what's with all the blackrom?), you KNOW it's your DUTY to RECORD THEM in you SHIPPING WALL.

And all that SHIPPING isn't WORTHLESS. You can easily tell whether a troll prefers REDROM or BLACKROM, which can easily be the diffurrence between an innocent and a mafia. Hateful people are always the ones who kill, sadly, and you can't help but make the connection most of the time!

You win if the innocents eliminate everyone who is not pro-town.

Your name is KARKAT VANTAS, and you are a MAFIA DON, FUCKASS!

They never listen to you. They never did. You tried to be a good leader, and you tried to listen to all their problems. But then it became too much. You're going to weed out all the idiots and start a new race of trolls with Tavros and Kanaya. You don't really have enough people for all the quadrants, but in the end only two of them matter.

You win when the mafia are the only ones alive.

Your name is TAVROS NITRAM, and you are a uHH, mAFIA gOON, iF YOU DON'T MIND,,,

You didn't really want to do this. You want the others to live. But then Karkat came to you, ranting and raving about how horrible the others were and how he and Kanaya were going to kill them all. Then he realized what he was doing and started to threaten you, saying that you couldn't tell anyone about this or you'd die. He gained a creepy glint in his eye seconds after he said that, and added that of course you wouldn't tell on him. You were going to join him in his mission. 

After all, he and her were going to repopulate the troll race afterwards and it was hard to make one person be both a matesprit and a kismesis. You would fit perfectly!

You win when the mafia are the only ones alive.

Your name is ARADIA MEGIDO, and you are an 0racle.

Hearing the voices of the dead gives you a lot of important information. You don't communicate much of it for the good of the timeline, but if you ask the spirits they will usually be quite helpful, if a bit cryptic at times. Sadly, they won't tell you the exact role of your comrades; however they will tell you the alignment and many other things. 

You win if the innocents eliminate everyone who is not pro-town. 

Your name is VRISKA SERKET, and you are a skiiiiiiiitzo!!!!!!!! Yeah!

You're great at fighting. The 8est. You are the luckiest, as well. It's you. Nevertheless, sometimes people have bad luck streaks (not you) and don't always get the roll of the dice they want. Can't always control chance, after all. So when you use the Fluorite Octet, you don't always know what's going to happen. It could kill, roleblock, inspect or do just about anything! Sometimes nothing happens, too. Either way, you're still the 8est!

You win if the innocents eliminate everyone who is not pro-town.

Your name is GAMZEE MAKARA, and you are a LoVeR. 

Everything is just a MiRaClE. Seriously, it is. And friendship is the biggest miracle of all. You don't have that many friends, but you cherish the ones you have. Especially your best friend. He's the MoThErFuCkInG sHiT! You love to share Faygos together and sopor slime pies.

Who's your best friend, again?

You win by surviving with your lover, whatever alliance they may be.

Your name is EQUIUS ZAHHAK, and you are a bodyguard.

This is 100dicrous.  You cannot allow your allies to kill each other like this. For the good of the group, you must protect the innocent and kill the attackers.  It would be unbefitting of a highblood to do otherwise. However, despite your immense STRENGTH, you can't help but wonder if you'll be able to fend off the attacker completely. If not... well, at least your target is safe for the night.

You win if the innocents eliminate everyone who is not pro-town.

Your name is FEFERI PIEXES, and you are a jailer!

You never really stopped culling. You still love taking care of people, and even though things that are happening are )(orr-Endous! you can at least help people recover from their injuries. So every night, you choose someone to take care of and "cull." They won't die in your care, but to protect them they can't leave your sight. And therefore, they won't be leaving your respiteblock and _definitely_ not doing anything like killing or inspecting. It's just too dangerous!

You win when the innocents eliminate everyone who is not pro-town.

Your name is KANAYA MARYAM, and you are a Mafia Poisoner.

At this rate nothing will get done to repopulate the troll race! Everyone is just flailing around like silly little hoofbeasts and not concentrating on serious things. You tried to be a reasonable grubsitter (that's what you are, really), but nobody seemed to be able to concentrate. Luckily, Karkat thought the same thing. You approached him and made a deal: together, you and could kill everyone else and repopulate the troll race and peace. Being the last two trolls in the universe, it wouldn't be that hard to generate some pity for each other. And at the same time, it would be easy enough to strike up a kismessitude. After all, wouldn't you get on each other's nerves eventually?

Afterwards, Karkat somehow roped Tavros into doing this. You don't know why he did, but you suppose you could go flushed for him with a little effort.

You win when only the mafia are left.

Your name is SOLLUX CAPTOR, and you are a variiable.

You've always been ALL ABOUT duality. EVERYONE seems to NOTICE that, and you've NEVER really HID that ASPECT of your PERSONALITY. PREDICTABLY, you therefore have TWO THOUGHTS over the mafia. ONE is that they are DESPICABLE and should DIE, and the OTHER is that they are SMART and you should JOIN THEM. 

You are also UNSURE of what to do when you choose your ALIGNMENT. Should you RUN FROM (can make all night actions miss, but only on every other night) or CONFRONT (roleblock) your hypothetical attacker?

You win with either the innocents or the mafia, depending on your choice.

Your name is ERIDAN AMPORA, and you are a serial killer.

You know how you had a genocide complex and wanted to kill all the land dwellers? Yeah, that never stopped being a thing that existed. And when Feferi broke up with you, that made you the only decent sea dweller around. And therefore, the only one who deserved to live. And only the people who deserve life should get to live. So you'll kill someone every night with Ahab's Crosshairs until you're the only one alive.

You win when you're the last one standing.


----------



## Mai

Okay, so it's _finally_ over, right? On 10/25 exactly as planned of course.

Except for the fact that I need you all to tell me your exciting alliances and stuff! Partially because of curiousity but mostly because this is still being a part of my likely horrorterrible NaNoWriMo; I'll probably post it after getting some confirmation that it's not complete garbage.


----------



## M&F

mY cAsE wAsN't ExAcTlY eXcItInG; i SuCk At OpEn CoMmUnIcAtIoN gAmEs So AlL I dId wAs PiCk SoMeBoDy WhO wAs PrObAbLy ViG oR bOdYgUaRd (I wAs PrEtTy SuRe EvErYboDy WaS gOnNa TrY tO kIlL mE iMmEdIaTeLy) AnD tHeN jUsT dO aS i WaS tOlD i GuEsS


----------



## Tailsy

y0u guys are dicks i wanted t0 play m0re :(


----------



## Sylph

Nepeta and I started talking some time after the first nig)(t. After that, Sollux contacted me and we started to talk as well...I t)(oug)(t )(e was innocent...I thought he could )(ave be trusted. I told )(im w)(o I was protecting t)(at one nig)(t and he...he told Catfis)( so t)(ey killed Equius and in turn Gamzee...I'm so STOOPID! Because I opened my glubbing mout)(, Nepeta's moiral DI---ED!

Also w)(en we made out alliance, me and Nepeta, I found t)(at Equius and Gamzee were also a part of it. W)(en Vriska was killed, I contacted )(er in the dream bubble and asked if she could kelp us find out w)(o did t)(is by observing w)(at )(appens in the day and give us )(er t)(oug)(ts on w)(o could be out to kill us.

But...me and Nepeta did kelp eac)( ot)(er weed out w)(o was be)(ind this. I'd jail someone and she would inspect the ot)(er one. During the day p)(ases and nig)(t, all of us in t)(e sc)(ool...er...I mean alliance, would gat)(er in a c)(at room and talk about w)(at we s)(ould do next. Later in, I contacted Eridan. Trust me, I was still miffed by )(im killing poor Tavros, but as it got worse we needed )(im to point t)(at gun at t)(e rig)(t person. So we asked if )(e could kill Kanaya, w)(ic)( sadly ended up wit)( )(im also being dead...glub.

...W)(en we found out about Sollux...I...glub. Nevermind, it was stoopid...but Nepeta )(elped me, and I )(elped )(er w)(en she found out Catfis)('s alignment. I guess the one good thing t)(at came from t)(is was t)(at we found good friends in eac)( ot)(er.

...And I guess wit)( us being the last...we )(ave to be a little more. )(e)( )(e)( glub.


----------



## RK-9

KANAYA WWHY


----------



## Coloursfall

((I feel this may be appropriate?))

:33 < *ac curls up against fefurry and purrs*

:33 < everything will be okay!!

:33 < what fefurry said is true! we allied with equius and gamzee, and then sollux... then things got... furry.

:33 < but I also allied with tavros for a while... I miss him :(( i ended up convincing him to tell me his alliances...


----------



## Sylph

*sig)(s and pets Nepeta's )(air* We've )(ad a lot of g)(osts in our talks...and wit)( )(ow t)(is all came down...I feel responsible for w)(at )(appened to Eridan.

I know I didn't know t)(at )(e'd die but still! I asked for )(is kelp and t)(is is w)(at happens? T)(is is just so...FRUSTRATING!


----------



## Tailsy

i decided t0 play by myself in case any0ne was w0ndering

i supp0se that didnt really help my cause in the end


----------



## Tailsy

also, ls99, why did y0u r0lebl0ck me on night 1?
that d0esnt really make sense since i r0leclaimed as 0racle and inspect0r r0les cann0t be bl0cked :[ AND THE MAFIA KILLED ME ANYWAY


----------



## Zero Moment

Man, ii don't even know.
Probably wa2n't payiing attentiion two roleclaiim2 or 2omethiing and ju2t randomly blocked.


----------

